# Globalbettingtips PAID/FREE



## Globalbettingtips (May 14, 2015)

*Exclusive tips from proffesional world-class team of experts in the betting industry. We are here to help you to make money from sports betting. Our work is to find very good and reliable information from best sources, before to offer our tips to the customers.


Why choose our tips?

– More then 15 years of betting experiance.

– We guarantee high quality Tips.

– We do not have false history as 95 % of sites.

– Verified tips and 100% real statistic.

– Detailed statistics for your subscription period.

– Clear conditions and good customer service.

– Discounts for serious customers.

Our site: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com

OUR SERVICE & VIP PACKAGE:  

DIAMOND TIPS: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/ 

We offer SOCCER tips with very high betting performance !  

We send tips at least 2 hours before the starts soccer events via email.

Betting Strategy: 

1. Range of Proposals Odds 1.70 – 2.60

2. Picks betting style: Asian Handicap, Over/Under, Winner.

3. Number of Proposals per month 25 – 50 Tips.

4. The management of money is in the right direction.

5. Stake 6 – 10 Units (10 units = 1.5 % from the bank).

Before selecting this type tips they go through the process of 10 criteria !

1. Teams (players) motivation

2. Financial problems

3. Mood in the team

4. Injured and suspended players

5. Current Form

6. Season Form

7. Head-to-Head (Statistics)

8. Weather conditions

9. Dropping odds (Trick or no)

10. How much money bets for the event

Of course in the future they will be increasing.

Price:

1 day – 2.99 Euro (Active tips for the day)

10 days – 12.99 Euro (8 tips guarantee sent )

20 days – 22.99 Euro (15 tips guarantee sent )

30 days – 29.99 Euro (25 tips guarantee sent )

GOLD TIPS: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

We offer tips from 6 different sports with high betting performance !

We include tips: Tennis, Basketball, Rugbi, Hockey, Baseball, Handball .

Betting Strategy: 

1. Range of Proposals Odds 1.70 – 2.60

2. Picks betting style: Asian Handicap, Over/Under, Winner.

3. Number of Proposals per month 25 – 50 Tips.

4. The management of money is in the right direction.

5. Stake 6 – 10 Units (10 units = 1.5 % from the bank).

Before selecting this type tips they go through the process of 9 criteria !

1. Teams (players) motivation

2. Financial problems

3. Mood in the team

4. Injured and suspended players

5. Current Form

6. Season Form

7. Head-to-Head (Statistics)

8. Dropping odds (Trick or no)

9. How much money bets for the event


Of course in the future they will be increasing.

Price:

1 day – 1.99 Euro (Active tips for the day)

10 days – 8.99 Euro (8 tips guarantee sent )

20 days – 15.99 Euro (15 tips guarantee sent )

30 days – 21.99 Euro (25 tips guarantee sent )

SUPER VIP:

DIAMOND TIPS  + GOLD TIPS  (Package)

1 day – 3.99 Euro (All active tips for the day)

10 days – 17.99 Euro (15 tips guarantee sent )

20 days – 31.99 Euro (30 tips guarantee sent )

30 days – 42.99 Euro (50 tips guarantee sent )

OUR ALL TIPS RECORDS: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/record-tips/

We send tips at least 2 hours before the starts events via email.

Payment options:

- Skrill account: globalbettingtips@gmail.com

Just send the payment to our Skrill account and when you are finished with the payment,  we check and we will activate your subscription very quickly.

What is very important to know about us : We are a serious team and  all our tips is verified by Mybigparthner site .

Other information about our terms and conditions can be found on our website: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com


Kind Regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 14, 2015)

*First day in forum all tips is free today:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diamond Tips 1 (Single bet) Today 14 May 2015, 21:05 CET/GMT +2
League: Europe » Europa League
Event: Dnipro - Napoli
Pick: Under 2.5 Goals
Odds: 1.93
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 8/10 Units
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diamond Tips 2 (Single bet) Today 14 May 2015, 21:05 CET/GMT +2
League: Europe » Europa League
Event: Fiorentina - Sevilla
Pick: Over 2.75 Goals
Odds: 1.72
Bookmaker: Sbobet
Stake: 10/10 Units

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gold Tips 1  (Single bet) Today 14 May 2015, 20:00 CET/GMT +2
Sports/League: Basketball »  Germany » BBL
Event: Brose Baskets - Ludwigsburg
Pick: Over 156.5 Points
Odds: 1.93
Stake: 9/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gold Tips 2 (Single bet) Today 14 May 2015, 19:30 CET/GMT +2
Sport/League: Tennis » Italy » ATP Rome
Event: Djokovic N. - Bellucci T.
Pick: Bellucci T. +6.5 Games AH
Odds: 2.04
Stake: 8/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gold Tips 3  (Single bet) Today 14 May 2015, 21:00 CET/GMT +2
Sports/League: Tennis » Italy » WTA Rome
Event: Begu I. - Azarenka V.
Pick: Under 20.5 Games 
Odds: 1.76
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/



Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 16, 2015)

*FREE TIP: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*

*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Diamond Tips 1 (Single bet)  16 May 2015, 18:00 CET/GMT +2
League:  Norway » Tippeligaen
Event: Molde - Stabaek
Pick: Stabaek +1.5 AH
Odds: 1.87
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 10/10 Units

More 3 active DIAMOND TIPS for today

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/ *

*Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 17, 2015)

*FREE TIP: 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gold Tips 2 (Single bet) 17 May 2015, 13:30 CET/GMT +2
Sport/League: Tennis » Italy » WTA Rome
Event: Sharapova M. - Suarez Navarro C.
Pick: Suarez Navarro C. +5.5 Games AH
Odds: 1.72
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: bet365

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 20, 2015)

*ACTIVE TIPS FOR TODAY :*









*https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/*







*FREE TIP:*

*Gold Tips 2 (Single bet) 20 May 2015, 13:15 CET/GMT +2
Sport/League: Tennis » Germany » WTA Nürnberg
Event: Lisicki S. - Arruabarrena-V. L.
Pick: Arruabarrena-V. L. +3.5 Games AH
Odds: 1.83
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Unibet*

*https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/*

*Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com *


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 21, 2015)

*Report from our first client who subscribe for 1 day for all our tips last day only for 3.99 Euro










Some of his winning bets:














Man sent us 30 euros for which we thank him and also subscribe to all our tips for 1 month for again thank him for the confidence.


And now our all verified statistics so far:










https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/record-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 22, 2015)

*FREE TIP: 


Diamond Tips 1 (Single bet)  22 May 2015, 18:30 CET/GMT +2
League:  Austria » Regionalliga East 
Event: Admira (Am) - Mattersburg (Am)
Pick: Mattersburg (Am)
Odds: 2.40
Bookmaker: Unibet
Stake: 8/10 Units

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com
*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 24, 2015)

*FREE TIP FOR TODAY: 

Diamond Tips 2 (Single bet)  24 May 2015, 16:00 CET/GMT +2
League:  England » Premier League
Event: Manchester City - Southampton
Pick: Over 3.25 Goals
Odds: 2.02
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Stake: 9/10 Units

ACTIVE (3) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 26, 2015)

*FREE TIP : 

Gold Tips 1  (Single bet)  26 May 2015, 12:30 CET/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Tennis » France » ATP French Open
Event: Halys Q. - Nadal R.
Pick: Nadal R. -11.5 Games AH
Odds: 1.87
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Unibet

ACTIVE (3) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 29, 2015)

*FREE TIPS FOR TODAY : 


Diamond Tips 2 (Single bet)  29 May 2015, 17:30 CET/GMT +2
League:  Romania » Liga I
Event: FC Botosani - V. Constanta
Pick: FC Botosani -1 AH
Odds: 1.73
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

ACTIVE (4) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/


Gold Tips 1  (Single bet)  29 May 2015, 15:30 CET/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Tennis » France » ATP French Open
Event: Monfils G. - Cuevas P.
Pick: Cuevas P. +5 Games AH
Odds: 1.80
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

ACTIVE (3) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (May 30, 2015)

*FREE TIPS FOR TODAY : 


Diamond Tips 4 (Single bet)  30 May 2015, 17:40 CET/GMT +2
League:  Israel » Ligat ha'Al
Event: H. Beer Sheva - Beitar Jerusalem
Pick: Over 2.5 Goals
Odds: 1.72
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

ACTIVE (4) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/



Gold Tips 3 (Single bet)  30 May 2015, 18:30 CET/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Basketball » Spain » ACB
Event: Joventut Badalona - Barcelona
Pick: Barcelona -6.5 AH
Odds: 1.83
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

ACTIVE (4) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 1, 2015)

*Dear, First Month our stats tips:

Diamond Tips: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com

Tips: 47
WIN: 28
Lost: 19
Success%: 59.57% 
Av.bet: 9.21 Units
Av.Odds: 1.94
Profit: +55.72 Units
Yield %:+12.87 %

Prices:
1 day – 2.99 Euro 
10 days – 12.99 Euro (8 tips guarantee sent )
20 days – 22.99 Euro (15 tips guarantee sent )
30 days – 29.99 Euro (25 tips guarantee sent )

PAYMENT via SKRILL:  globalbettingtips@gmail.com






Gold Tips: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Tips: 43
WIN: 21
Lost: 20
Void: 2
Success%: 48.84%
Av.bet: 9.14 Units
Av.Odds: 1.92
Profit: -4.56 Units
Yield %: -1.16% 

Prices:
1 day – 1.99 Euro 
10 days – 8.99 Euro (8 tips guarantee sent )
20 days – 15.99 Euro (15 tips guarantee sent )
30 days – 21.99 Euro (25 tips guarantee sent )

PAYMENT via SKRILL:  globalbettingtips@gmail.com







We send tips at least 2 hours before the starts sports events via email.

What is very important to know about us : Our all tips verified by Mybigparthner and Bettingadvice.com . Anyone who deals professionally with sports betting should know that these are the best sites to verify the tips and all our tips are send their emails and are checked permanently, which means confidence for our customers. 


Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 2, 2015)

*FOR NEW MONTH SERVICES STARTED:

DIAMOND TIPS ACTIVE (3) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

GOLD TIPS ACTIVE (4) : https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

FREE TIP:

Gold Tips 4  (Single bet) 02 Jun 2015, 20:45 CEST/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Basketball » Italy » Lega A 
Event: Sassari - Milano
Pick: Sassari (FT including OT)
Odds: 2.50
Stake: 8/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 5, 2015)

*Hi good start of the month and the two services interesting weekend coming.*
*







https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/








https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

PAID TIP FREE:

Gold Tips 3  (Single bet)  05 Jun 2015, 21:00 CEST/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Rugby League » England » Super League
Event: St Helens - Salford Red Devils
Pick: St Helens -15.5 Points AH
Odds: 1.87
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 6, 2015)

*PAID TIP FREE: 


Gold Tips 2 (Single bet)  06 Jun 2015, 18:00 CEST/GMT +2
Sports/League:  Basketball » Croatia » A1 Liga 
Event: Cibona - Cedevita
Pick: Over 154.5 Points 
Odds: 1.95
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: Sbobet

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 7, 2015)

*Hi Last 20 tips SERVICE DIAMOND TIPS !

15 WIN
5 Lost

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/




*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 8, 2015)

*PAID TIP FREE: 


Diamond Tips  (Single bet)  08 Jun 2015, 19:00 CEST/GMT +2
League:  Sweden » Division 2 - Norra Svealand 
Event: S. Kerbura - Vasteras IK
Pick: Vasteras IK +0.75 AH
Odds: 1.98
Stake: 8/10 Units
Bookmaker: 188bet

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 9, 2015)

*Hi a great start of the week 4/4 WIN: 

Diamond Tips:  2/2 WIN
Arhive: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/record-tips/







Gold Tips: 2/2 WIN
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

The next level is available at affordable prices !!!

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 13, 2015)

*Hi Diamond Tips for today and tomorrow are ready total 4 tips 
2 today and 2 tomorrow active .

PROMOTION: if you buy today tips those of tomorrow will get completely free
and all this only for 2.99 EUR

PAYMENT via SKRILL: globalbettingtips@gmail.com

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/




*

*Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hello as a whole last week (08.06.15 - 14.06.15) It was Green:

Diamond Tips: Total 12 Tips (7 WIN / 5 Lose / 58% Success  /+8.81  Units   /+8.31% Yield) 







https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/



Gold Tips (Fantastic): Total 13 Tips (11 WIN / 2 Lose / 85% Success / +76.9 Units / +62.52% Yield)







https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Let's hope this week to be much even more successful.

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 17, 2015)

*PAID TIP / FREE !!!



Diamond Tips  (Single bet)  17 June 2015, 17:30 CEST/GMT +2
League:  Finland » Veikkausliiga 
Event: HJK - SJK
Pick: Over 2.5 Goals
Odds: 2.44
Stake: 7/10 Units
Bookmaker: 188bet

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team 
*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 19, 2015)

*Hi from today Neteller was added as a second payment option

PAYMENTS via :

SKRILL or NETELLER : globalbettingtips@gmail.com

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/subscriptions/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team *


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 20, 2015)

*PAID TIP / FREE !!!

Diamond Tips  (Single)  20 June 2015, 09:00 CEST/GMT +2
League:  Japan » J-League
Event: Nagoya - Kashiwa
Pick: Kashiwa -0.25 AH
Odds: 2.25
Stake: 8/10 Units
Bookmaker: Sbobet


https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the tips.they helped me alot..


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 25, 2015)

*Dear very good performance this month on GOLD TIPS SERVICE:

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/








It is very important to pay attention to our TENNIS STATS which is the basis of GOLD TIPS ! Wimbledon tournament has started and tomorrow our tips for this service will be concentrated there.






DIAMOND TIPS underwent slightly losing streak last 2 days 0-4 so two days off for them to pay attention to our mistakes and Saturday 27 June will again return.

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Another important thing is that something from today you can also subscribe to Mybigparther site for our tips .

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 26, 2015)

A good thread it has got a good information


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 27, 2015)

*PAID TIPS / FREE !

Diamond Tips (Single)  27 June 2015, 16:00 CEST/GMT +2
League:  Sweden » Superettan 
Event: Frej - Ostersunds
Pick: Over 2.5 Goals
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Gold Tips (Single)  27 June 2015, 14:30 CEST/GMT +2
Sport/League:  Tennis » United Kingdom » WTA Eastbourne
Event: Radwanska A. - Bencic B.
Pick: Radwanska A. -4.5 Games AH
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 28, 2015)

*PAID TIPS / FREE !!!

Diamond Tips  (Single)  28 June 2015, 18:00 CEST/GMT +2
League:  Norway » OBOS-ligaen 
Event: Levanger - Ranheim
Pick: Ranheim
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Gold Tips (Single)  28 June 2015, 17:00 CEST/GMT +2
Sport/League:  Rugby League » Europe » Challenge Cup
Event: St Helens - Widnes Vikings
Pick: Over 49.5 Points
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jun 29, 2015)

*HI so to see that we are 100% serious team next month we have prepared for all BIG PROMOTION 10 days FREE/TRIAL PERIOD (01 July – 10 July) 2015 for our all services everyone can benefit if there are 18+ years.

These are our rules:
1. Read our Terms & Conditions on website: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress….nd-conditions/
2. We accept your requests only in these hours 18:30 – 20:30 Central European Summer Time GTM +2 only when you send a message in these hours your email will be added to our contacts and the next day you will receive our tips. in the remaining hours messages will not be examined .
3. You can benefit in every day by this promotion from (01 July – 10 July) 2015.

When you send email you are required:

Subject: FREE TRIAL PERIOD

Message: your email … and I read and agree your terms and conditions and want to want to take advantage of this promotion .

This is from today accept requests on our email: globalbettingtips@gmail.com

Requests only: 18:30 – 20:30 CEST/GTM +2

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jul 1, 2015)

*Hi second verified Month our stats tips:

Diamond Tips: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com

Tips: 50
WIN: 26
Lost: 23
Void: 1
Success: 52% 
Av.bet: 9.14 Units
Av.Odds: 1.99
Profit: +0.41 Units
Yield :+0.09 %

Gold Tips: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/

Tips: 50
WIN: 29
Lost: 19
Void: 2
Success: 58%
Av.bet: 9.36 Units
Av.Odds: 1.96
Profit: +85.64 Units
Yield %: +18.30% 

Total 100% Verified stats for two Months all tips :

Tips: 190
WIN: 104
Lost: 81
Void: 5
Success: 56.22%
Av.bet: 9.21 Units
Av.Odds: 1.96
Profit: +137.21 Units
Yield %: +7.84% 
Invested Units: 1751










https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/record-tips/


Do not forget about our super promotion which launches today
https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/big-promotion/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jul 8, 2015)

*PAID TIPS FOR TODAY !

1.Jeonbuk - Gwangju FC Pick: Over 2.5 Goals Odds: @2.00 188bet Stake: 10/10

2.Suwon - Jeonnam Pick: Over 2.5 Goals Odds: @2.12 12bet Stake: 9/10

3.Incheon - Busan Pick: Incheon -0.5 AH Odds: @2.16 Pinnaclesports Stake: 9/10

4.Pospisil V. - Murray A. Pick: Under 30.5 Games Odds: @1.91 12bet Stake: 10/10

5.Simon G. - Federer R. Pick: Simon G. +6.5 Games AH Odds: @2.00 William Hill Stake: 10/10

6.Djokovic N. - Cilic M. Pick: Over 3.5 Sets Odds: @2.50 Bet365 Stake: 8/10

7.Wawrinka S. - Gasquet R. Pick: Over 41.5 Games Odds: @2.03 Pinnaclesports Stake: 10/10

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jul 18, 2015)

*PAID TIP: 18 July 2015, 18:00 CEST/GMT +2
League: Norway » Tippeligaen
Event: Molde - Bodo/Glimt
Pick: Over 3.5 Goals
Odds: 1.92
Stake: 10/10 Units
Bookmaker: 188bet

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/diamond-tips/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Oct 1, 2015)

*Dear community great perfomance for September on our service Diamond Tips

Tips: 50
WIN: 31
Lost: 19
Success%: 62% 
Av. Odds: 1.95
Av. stake: 9.82 Units
Profit: +104.61 Units
Yield%: 21%







Prices:
1 day – 4 Euro 
10 days – 13 Euro (6 tips guaranteed + 5 Units guaranteed)
20 days – 23 Euro (12 tips guaranteed + 15 Units guaranteed)
30 days – 30 Euro (20 tips guaranteed + 25 Units guaranteed)

How do subscribe:
Step 1 – Choose your plan tips.
Step 2 – Make the payment to our Pay Pal , Skrill or Neteller account on email: globalbettingtips@gmail.com 
Step 3 – After done payment we check and we will activate your subscription. 
Step 4 – Our tips are beginning to send on your email address.
We send tips at least 2 hours before the starts soccer events.

Another very important event from today 01 October 2015 our service Diamond Tips starting to verified from yet another verification service BETRUSH.

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear investors fantastic October run service Gold Tips (6 different sports)

Tips: 22
WIN: 17
Lost: 5
Success%: 77% 
Av. Odds: 1.96
Av. stake: 9.86 Units
Profit: +109.52 Units
Yield%: 50%

1 Month only 19 Euro + 25 units guaranteed 

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/







Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Oct 29, 2015)

*PAID TIP FREE:*

Visit: https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/2015/10/29/paid-tip-free-29-10-15/

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Nov 1, 2015)

Dear investors just amazing October *81% Success  21  WIN from 26 tips and 56% Yield* yes this is real from our service Gold Tips (6 different sports)

Total Stats:
*Tips: 26
WIN: 21
Lost: 5
Success%: 81% 
Av. Odds: 1.95
Av. stake: 9.88 Units
Profit: +144.32 Units
Yield%: 56%*

Now is the right time to subscribe our all stats is approved : 1 Month 19 Euro + 25 units guaranteed 

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/











Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Nov 14, 2015)

Dear investors we constantly improving our results for service *Gold Tips*. 
For the first two weeks of the month again we achieved a very good performance.

*Total Tips: 20
WIN: 13
Lost: 7
Success%: 65% 
Profit: +55.38 Units
Yield%: 28%
Av. Odds: 1.97*

https://globalbettingtips.wordpress.com/gold-tips/






Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Dec 1, 2015)

*





Dear investors for a month December we have prepared amazing offer for all! Enjoy up -50% discount for all our VIP packages. Period Offer: 01.12.2015 --> 31.12.2015. 

VISIT: SUBSCRIPTIONS

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team*


----------



## Globalbettingtips (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year investors during this year we started with new strategy about our tips as a whole we will reduce the amount tips of the proposed per month also we reduced our prices below you can see our new plan for 2016.

Betting strategy in 2016 year:

1. Range of Proposals Odds: 1.80 – 2.40.
2. Picks style: Asian Handicap, Over/Under, Winner and Special Bets.
3. Number of Proposals (service) per month: 10 – 20 Tips.
4. The management of money is in the right direction.
5. Stake 8 – 10 units (10 units = 2% from the bank).

Kind regards, Globalbettingtips team


----------



## Khushboo (May 26, 2016)

So great helping post.
Thanks.


----------

